# My mouse's cyst burst!



## Socks (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi,
I went to check on my lethal yellow doe, and discovered that her cyst had burst open. I immediately removed the other mice from the cage and cleaned the wound to the best of my abilities. I gently pushed the sides of the cysts and blood/pus (?) came out, which I wiped away with gauze squares. I've put her back into the tub and put antibiotic into her water. She looks awful, only wants to sit in my hand and doesn't move well otherwise. I think it may be infected.

It's currently 10:00 at night, I can't get to the vet until 5pm tomorrow at the very earliest (my parents have work and I have school). What should I do until then?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Shock can set in quite rapidly from loss of fluid; I hate to have to say it, but I think this mousie would be best being PTS.


----------



## Socks (Oct 13, 2013)

Good news.
It's now 7:30 am, she made it through the night and is looking a bit better. Wound has not gotten worse. I'll take her to the vet this afternoon. I'm unsure about putting her to sleep, last night my answer would have been a certain yes but we'll just have to see what the vet says now.


----------



## Socks (Oct 13, 2013)

Just got back from the vet.
According to the vet, her cyst developed a fast-growing, cancerous tumour, still with some cystic sections. I had no idea this was possible, so for other owners out there, KEEP THIS IN MIND! I researched everywhere I could and I've never heard of it before. I couldn't put her down today, I wasn't emotionally ready, so she's back in the tub until tomorrow afternoon when I'll take her back.

Is it safe to keep her sister with her for a day? I'm just a little worried about the sister possibly chewing on the tumour or something.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I'd get a second opinion about its condition.


----------



## Socks (Oct 13, 2013)

Apricot was PTS about 2 hours ago now.
I know that there is no way she could have recovered. The vet offered surgery, but said that if the surgery was even successful the tumour would likely come back within a month or two and he recommended euthanasia within 2-4 days. She was barely moving all of today, couldn't even eat or drink. I had to feed her a mashed up mix and water with a paintbrush. It wasn't work letting her suffer. The open wound was infected and constantly oozing blood and the entrance was ragged and torn. I've included some images of what it looked like to give you an idea, but the images really don't convey how bad it was.

Also, I believe that it was indeed a tumour because while the original cyst was round and free-moving, it had developed into a lumpy, black, stiff mass.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Anti-bacterial powder is great for open wounds. Johnsons UK make one specifically for small animals.
Sorry for your loss.


----------

